# NRSD! (Running Shoe)



## Guamskyy (Jul 31, 2011)

Starting to get more into running, I've decided to invest in some quality running shoes. I first got some cheap rebok's and that makes me feel and run slower plus it makes my heel strike much worse, with giving me über shin splints after 1 mile so I tried running barefoot around my neighborhood and backyard. It felt soo much better and it felt like I had more stamina to run! I was able to run for 4 blocks continuously, I would say it was a little bit over a 1/4th of a mile( I'm 5' 8" and 234 lbs., so yeah, that's a far distance) so yesterday I decided to buy a pair of these:











Vibram Five Fingers KSO(Keep Stuff Out)! I got them in a gray camo color, but my first choice was plain black but this is pretty good color.

First Impressions: It takes a while to get your toes in each individual toe socket, but when you have them on, it feels very comfortable. I ran around m y 1/2 acre backyard to see how they feel, and it's like running with a glove on your foot! Totally unrestrictive, and you can feel EVERYTHING you step on! Whenever I stepped in the grass, I can feel the grass in between my toes and it felt awesome  I also ran around my neighborhood a little bit, and my heel strike is practically gone! I can't recommend them to anyone just yet because I've only had them for a day, but it's definitely something to try if you prefer to run barefoot. This particular model can be used as water shoes and hiking shoes, so I got a 3 in 1 deal, sweet!


----------



## Skyblue (Jul 31, 2011)

How do they feel on a less comfortable terrain? with some rocks around on the ground, and such.


----------



## Guamskyy (Jul 31, 2011)

Skyblue said:


> How do they feel on a less comfortable terrain? with some rocks around on the ground, and such.


 
It'll be like running over it barefoot! I ran on pavement and it felt fine to me, not the most comfortable but not painful. What did kind of hurt though was running over the metal plate that covers the sewer( it had a lot of solid metal imprints on it and with your full weight on it, not the most pleasant feeling!)


----------



## Blind Theory (Jul 31, 2011)

Damn, those are some pretty wicked looking running shoes. I have Aesics (or however it's spelled) but I was looking at shoes like those. Does it feel weird to run in those?


----------



## Bevo (Jul 31, 2011)

Just be super carefull for a while till your calves and achiles tendons get used to it. As good as barefoot running is there is alot of injuries to people who run to far and too fast.
Also keep your upper body still and just move your feet, remember Fred Flintstone?
The idea is to step light on the ground should be no noise or slaps.

I had the offroad set and it was to painful and always got sticks between my toes LOL!!

End of the day I went to a super light padded shoe.


----------



## Guitarmiester (Jul 31, 2011)

They look really interesting. I've come to prefer tighter and lighter running shoes over comfy padded shoes, so I may give those a try. Not sure what I think about the feeling of running barefoot or the whole toe thing. Gotta try it before I can say no. 

They have to be rough for any kind of terrain, trails, or roads that aren't paved all that well.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Jul 31, 2011)

welcome to the minimalist family. anyhow, for those who are curious, it is highly recommended that you start slowly with these. we've been wearing shoes since we were little and our bodies aren't used to having this little material.. i literally just walked in these for two straight weeks before i even attempted a run.. so when i did i was sore, but i wasn't incapable of walking up and down stairs (like my brothers were when they tried them). want to get a pair of trek sports next


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Jul 31, 2011)

A lot of martial artists are using these to train as they prevent muscle atrophy in the foot.

Excellent choice. Literally kick ass shoes!


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jul 31, 2011)

Cool shoes, never seen these before. I'm strictly asics for shoes. Most comfortable running shoe I've ever tried Asics Gel Running Shoes  The Gel Shoes that Made Asics Name


----------



## Bevo (Aug 1, 2011)

The barefoot craze is in full swing, type barefoot runninig into Google and see what pops up..crazy eh!
Lots of good info here to get you started Barefoot Running: Runner's World Forums
By the way they do have some more protective trail Vibram Five Fingers if you need rock protection.

My minimal trail shoes are the weight of socks and the difference between the heel and fore foot is minimal, almost the same as no shoes.
This difference is what hurts you until you get used to it, you tend or need to land on your fore foot which is like doing calf raises for each step of your run...Ouch!


----------



## Guamskyy (Aug 1, 2011)

It does not feel weird to run in these IF you have ran barefoot before. If not, then yes, it takes some getting used to, and remember, progress SLOWLY.

And I should try to practice tornado kicks in these, they have excellent grip on the floor to prevent sliding, but that means you can't slide your foot so well when you kick, so that'll take some getting used to.


----------

